# Destructive Behavior - I'm losing it



## HUVizsla

My V is about to be 3 at the end of the month. Last week she started exhibiting destructive behavior. She chewed the wire to my vaccum cleaner (while in her crate), she has started counter surfing, jumping on things and chewing anything in her way. I made a large litterbox in my garage and all she wants to do is go in there and make a mess. This behavior started last week. For the most part she has been a really good dog just hyper.

I do not know what could cause such an abrupt change in behavior. I try to exercise her at least an hour a day. I have worked late a few weeks before, but my schedule is not half as bad as it used to be.

I must admit I am losing my patience and have considered giving her away. But before I so that, I want to do all in my power to try to correct the issue. I was thinking maybe obedience school would work since she is an only dog, maybe time with other, more balanced dogs would help? Not sure if this is separation anxiety or just her doing what the heck she wants. For example, our biggest issue has been her trying to sleep in my bed, since I don't allow it. She would sneak in the bed when I was asleep or jump on and off the bed at will. 

Looking for some guidance because I don't want her to hurt herself and I would like the behavior to stop. Any suggestions?


----------



## HUVizsla

Only helpful replies please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## einspänner

Just a friendly reminder to refrain from posting inflammatory comments. Please familiarize yourself with the forum rules before posting. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,21698.msg150203.html#new

Thanks,
Moderator


----------



## dextersmom

Hopefully some more members will chime in... but I wouldn't worry too much as the behavior started so recently. Where there any changes to her routine/environment in the past week? I'd start addressing the problem by upping her exercise. I think it's standard for most V's to need 2 hours of exercise a day. I know mine is crazy if he doesn't get his 2 hours, and he really needs more like 3. I would try making sure a good part of that exercise is with you, I don't know if other dogs would be as helpful. It sounds like she might crave more time with you especially. Obedience might be great too, as it would work her mind and build your bond. From the limited information I know from your post, I would guess she needs more exercise and is probably a bit bored. Does she have puzzle toys, chew toys, etc. to work on her in crate? Maybe she's decided to make her own fun lately!


----------



## HUVizsla

I was dog sitting a 13 year old Terrier for a week and a half. Her behavior changed a week after he went back. I make sure to exercise her daily, mostly more than an hour but that's the least on busy days. I will schedule in more time and see how that works. She has chew toys, the puzzle toys she has are too easy for her. I just don't want her hurting herself "trying to have fun" and stressed about it.


----------



## dextersmom

Aww, maybe she's missing having a fellow dog around? She might have gotten used to that companionship and stimulation and now she's trying to find another outlet.


----------



## HUVizsla

I thought of that but figured it would have shown earlier. Will try more exercise in the meantime. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Canadian Expy

I would also add as much mental stimulation as you can - these dogs needs exercise but they are also very intelligent and love being challenged. 

Work on scent training - games of "find it" (inside I hide treats or toys; outside I hide an antler or his dead fowl trainer).

For us obedience training is continuous, and you always want to keep it fun. If your not having fun, neither is the pup  If you get frustrated, it is time to call it a day and resume when your in the right state of mind.

Best of luck!


----------



## HUVizsla

Thanks. I will look into scent training games.


----------



## HUVizsla

Just wanted to provide an update. So, I had a trainer recommend Good Dog which is an all natural water additive that is supposed to calm hyper dogs. I eventually realized her behavior issues began once I gave her the additive. It did the total opposite of its purpose to my V. Once I stopped giving it to her, she returned to her old hyper but non-destructive self. 

Although her behavior was my fault, I am glad she's back to normal and not hurting herself. In the meantime, we have learned some new games and spent some extra time outside. I am relieved that her sheet metal chewing has stopped.

On the other hand I noticed her lower canine was broken. So now on to the next adventure. Thank you all for your suggestions and tips. Very helpful.


----------



## mswhipple

Thanks for the update, HUVizsla. Glad it seems to be corrected! I remember reading (a long time ago, when I was first familiarizing myself to the breed) that the Vizsla can become destructive when bored or underexercised, so I was thinking about that. Seems like ages ago I read that... Very interesting about that water additive stuff!


----------

